# Anyone tried IBSolution supplements?



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

Having a particularly bad day today with my IBS-D. I was scrolling through my Facebook feed and saw an ad for something called IBSolution. (Facebook must have been spying on my Google searches again.) I found it on Amazon and started reading reviews, which seem promising. Below are the listed ingredients. Just wondering if anyone in here has tried it before? I did a search of posts but came up with nothing. I'll probably order some either way since I'm desperate and miserable but would love any feedback from those who have used it.

https://www.amazon.com/Treatment-IBSolution-All-Natural-Irritable-Constipation/dp/B01M2Z0MHE/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=ibsolution&qid=1564422113&s=gateway&sr=8-3

Ingredients and their supposed benefits:

walnut hulls (antidiarrheal, antifungal, antiviral)

acai (antioxidants and omega fatty acids, fiber)

slippery elm (soothes digestive tract)

papaya (papain - enzyme metabolizes protein)

aloe (cleanses, detoxes and heals intestinal tract)

inulin (prebiotic, become healthy micro flora)

ginger (improves digestion and inflammation)

psyllium (antigas, antibloating)

chlorella (energizing superfood, detoxification)

lycopene (all natural antioxidant)

hyssop leaf (anti flatulance, boost absorption)


----------



## Mahol (Mar 21, 2019)

Have not tried that but have been using IBGard, with mixed success. I think you have to try everything because we are all different.


----------



## ibsveteran1972 (May 23, 2013)

From what I have read psyllium is a laxative. So probably not good for those with IBS-D.


----------

